# Lenovo MT-M 8215 ethernet driver



## ian666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Hope you can help

I have just got my hands on a Lenovo MT-M 8215 CTO and have installed XP pro 64 bit

Unfortunately I now have no ethernet controller driver of video driver.
I visited the Lenovo site and downloaed the drivers but they must be the wrong ones and do not work.

Any suggestiions??

Ian


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the ethernet driver is here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...emind=466459&validate=true&nextdocumentset=26 and the video is here although they are for vista but may well work http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-60651#video


----------



## ian666 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

your welcome


----------

